
Apple Watch Series 6 - hartator
https://www.apple.com/apple-watch-series-6/index.html
======
gnicholas
So it looks like the difference between S6 and SE are oxygen sensor, always-on
display, and 2nd-generation heart sensor? I assume there are case material
differences also, but it seems like many people would see the SE as a no-
brainer, to save $120.

------
hartator
(Original post was returning a 404 at the time and got flagged)

